# Holster for Wilson EDC x9



## marinedoc (Oct 23, 2018)

I would appreciate help in finding a Kydex holster (AIWB) for my Wilson EDC x9. If anyone has found one that works for them, please let me know. A lot of custom leathercrafters will make one for this gun, but for AIWB carry I prefer Kydex due to it's ability to hold it's shape for multiple draws and reholstering. There seems to be plenty of choices for Glocks, Springfields and other striker fires guns, but so far none that I could find for the EDC x9.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Go to Wilson Combat's EDC X9 page, and click on their link to their holster list for this pistol. Starting at the ninth holster down, they're all Kydex.
*The Holster List:* https://shopwilsoncombat.com/Compact/products/722/
The EDC X9 page itself: https://www.wilsoncombat.com/edc-x9/


----------

